# Does anyone else have rats that chew eyelashes?



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't wear makeup often, except my brows of course. Can't leave the house without my brows. But anywAysssss, every time I wear mascara my girls try to eat my lashes. More than once this has left me with chunks missing from them LOL. I don't really mind, I find it pretty funny honestly. Does anyone else have rats that do this?


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Not rats, but my ex-boyfriend's budgie would perch on my glasses and nibble on my eyebrows. xD It was really cute.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't let my rats anywhere close to my eyes, way too risky. I once had a rat lick my eyelids, well she nibbled at them too and it was very painful. She didn't mean to hurt me, but she didn't know the skin there was much more sensitive than on my fingers...It could have been really bad.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

When peach was a baby she nibbled on my eyelid as well and actually made me bleed so I started pushing them away whenever they started trying to eat my face and they got the hint pretty quickly so I don't really worry about them biting my face too much. Plus little Tusk's life just wouldn't be complete without her first thing in the morning face washes she has to give us. I like to take my rats out first thing in the morning when I'm still waking up so they get to have free roam time before I have to go to work so I usually lay down with them and their face kisses are a little inevitable


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I actually let my rats lick my face, but if they come within a inch of my eyes, I push them away love rattie kisses Mistigri (RIP) used to lick my whole face, it would take her 10 mins and wouldn't stop before she had it all done. I miss her a lot


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

One of my boys always tries to grab onto my lashes and clean them, he pulls on them and I always get so surprised ;D Silly ratters


----------



## HorizontalChocolate (Nov 20, 2016)

My rat enjoys climbing on my head and eating my hair.


----------



## Charlee.Rosa (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a one yr old who's just starting to become adventurous and wayyyy more affectionate. He licks and grooms my eyebrows and licked at my eyelashes (I keep my eyes close when he's that close) and even tried to clean my teeth today pen_mouth: Not to sure how I feel about having a rat root around in my gums lol I was smiling and laughing at things he was doing and he just shoved his head in then tried to clean them. Totally threw me off guard lol.


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

Charlee.Rosa said:


> I have a one yr old who's just starting to become adventurous and wayyyy more affectionate. He licks and grooms my eyebrows and licked at my eyelashes (I keep my eyes close when he's that close) and even tried to clean my teeth today pen_mouth: Not to sure how I feel about having a rat root around in my gums lol I was smiling and laughing at things he was doing and he just shoved his head in then tried to clean them. Totally threw me off guard lol.


One of my rats always pulls at the side of my lips to try and open my mouth so he can lick it  It's actually pretty common


----------



## DenaMay (Aug 14, 2016)

My girl does this too. It's cute.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

My boyfriend thought it was adorable when tusk and flower were babies to have them clean his mouth. Since tusk is *his* rat she had the privilege more often than flower and now she thinks it's her duty to clean out teeth for us daily LOL


----------

